# Horse Drawing



## bananasammy8 (Jun 28, 2012)

I just drew this horse. It's not my best... I've always wanted a horse but i cant have one so i settle for drawing them.:-D


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

bananasammy8 said:


> I just drew this horse. It's not my best... I've always wanted a horse but i cant have one so i settle for drawing them.:-D


Very nice! You are very talented! i also posted a thread for horse drawings 

Check it out, it has many different drawings XD

My fav is the clydesdale i drew, but yours looks pretty hard to beat!

Horses are beautiful creatures....cant you tell i am a horse lover?

My avi AND signature says it all lol


----------



## bananasammy8 (Jun 28, 2012)

Thanks! I have loved horses for a long time to and have models and horse related things but I can't have one cause not enough land


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

bananasammy8 said:


> Thanks! I have loved horses for a long time to and have models and horse related things but I can't have one cause not enough land


o well its nice of you to draw them!


----------

